# July TOTM



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am going to offer a prize for the july TOTM contest...the prize will consist of 
small sample bags of Plecocaine......and...................
i carry 7 different types of flake foods......

Staple..........................
Veggie.........................
Earthworm...................
Guppy..........................
Brine Shrimp................
Plankton/Krill/Spirulina..
Super Spirulina.............

the winner will get their pick of 4 bags of food...each bag is 4 ozs.you can pick 4 bags of just 1 kind or 2 kinds or whatever combination you like..
so the prize will be 1 lb of flake food..made in the USA...with no preservatives......and 4 sample bags of Plecocaine....and as always ; shipping is on me...

so you guys need to get your tanks cleaned up and lookin spiffy for the next competition.......


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome! Really hope I win now.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Loha! Hopefully we get enough entries for the July competition.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I can HIGHLY recommend Loha's food. Our fish go nuts for it. He isn't kidding when he says plecocaine = feeding frenzy! Take some great tank pics, folks!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yep, my fish go crazy for John's foods.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What should your tank look like to win this?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

coolfish.......look at the tank in bv77 's avatar.....that won it for him....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks loha! 4 ounce sample? That's the size I buy to feed my fish.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, I agree that's a lot of food! That's enough for the next few months of prizes


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

is this only for planted tanks? if so im out . im going planted within a few weeks after i get done battling ich. im also doing sand instead of rocks. got lots of work to do before its "show quality" imo


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

TOTM is not for planted tanks only. There are some nice tanks with the sunken ships, etc. Also alot of African lake tanks aren't going to have plants, instead they will have cool looking rockpiles. John, you are talking about JULY? They are having troubles getting the May/June pics up for vote...lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

BV77 said:


> TOTM is not for planted tanks only. There are some nice tanks with the sunken ships, etc. Also alot of African lake tanks aren't going to have plants, instead they will have cool looking rockpiles. John, you are talking about JULY? They are having troubles getting the May/June pics up for vote...lol


thanks for the info, i have a bare tank as of today. i just got done battling a vary bad case of ich where i lose 10 fish  so ill be setting back up here shortly and my 10g is not something id show off lol.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Cory1990 said:


> thanks for the info, i have a bare tank as of today. i just got done battling a vary bad case of ich where i lose 10 fish  so ill be setting back up here shortly and my 10g is not something id show off lol.



Send it in anyways. Its all good and fun.

Sorry about your fish, hope everything gets better.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

BV77 said:


> TOTM is not for planted tanks only. There are some nice tanks with the sunken ships, etc. Also alot of African lake tanks aren't going to have plants, instead they will have cool looking rockpiles. John, you are talking about JULY? They are having troubles getting the May/June pics up for vote...lol


Sorry..... End of the night, I swear!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Delayed one more day; I managed to poison myself while cutting up some zoanthid corals... I'm fine, as I rinsed the toxin out of my eye fast enough (corals can shoot water very far....), but it's amazing how much time things like this can take up....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do you put the pics up at?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Delayed one more day; I managed to poison myself while cutting up some zoanthid corals... I'm fine, as I rinsed the toxin out of my eye fast enough (corals can shoot water very far....), but it's amazing how much time things like this can take up....


I would talk crap about salt water but...thats freaking awesome.


----------



## Nicnet (Jul 5, 2011)

When is the deadline for the July TOTM?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also where do I post the picture!!?!? I'd like to get one of my tanks in. Realistically do I think I'd win? No but I do think that I'm to the point where I can show them both off now.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Send a PM to funlad with a pic of your tank


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll put up the May/June contest today, I've been really busy this past week...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

So it's nearly the end of June, when will the MAY TOTM pics be up?? Maybe it should be changed to tank of the year and photo of the year. Just sayin'


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

BV77 said:


> So it's nearly the end of June, when will the MAY TOTM pics be up?? Maybe it should be changed to tank of the year and photo of the year. Just sayin'


Yeah!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, I screwed up with the contest reigns this time.... Here's the voting thread BTW. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/totm-tank-month/35923-may-june-totm.html


----------

